# Third baby...15 weeks...still no movement. normal?



## countrymom119

I'm getting so frustrated. I will be 15 weeks tomorrow and I still can't feel baby move and this is my 3rd. Is this normal? Everyone else seems to feel their 2nd and 3rd baby so early. I am a bit fluffy so maybe thats it?


----------



## iluvmyfamily

Try not to worry. This is my 6th pregnancy, 5th baby, and I didn't feel anything until I hit 20 something weeks. I was shocked because in my previous pregnancies I felt movements early on, like 16 weeks and up. But they say it's normal and it depends on the baby and the I think the position of your uterus or something like that. Or is it placenta? Not sure lol sorry. But it's something to do with the baby actually moving but you don't feel it yet. I've had US's where you can SEE the baby moving but I'd tell the tech I don't even FEEL it lol.


----------



## Batman909

This is my third baby and I didn't get good movements till 17- 18 weeks I felt my first two at 16 so I was surprised it took longer this time.


----------



## Literati_Love

A friend of mine is 20 weeks and still hasn't felt a kick. At her u/s they told her her placenta is at the front instead of the back, so the baby has to kick through that cushion pretty hard before you'll feel it. They told her she might not feel a kick for another month and it's totally normal. Maybe it's the same for you?


----------



## ssjad

I didn't feel my third baby until later than that. Perfectly normal!


----------



## patch2006uk

I felt flutters with my first at around 13 weeks, but haven't felt either baby since then as early. Charley I didn't feel until around 18 weeks I think, and I've had nothing yet from this one. I'd always heard you feel subsequent babies earlier, but I definitely felt Isaac earliest.


----------



## naria

16-17 weeks atm and not convinced I'm feeling anything except maybe gas bubbles Hun x


----------



## Rachelanne26

I was worried for a while also..I found out that I had an Anterior Placenta at my 20 week scan and I hadn't felt a whole lot of anything before that..maybe a few little taps..But then I hit 21 weeks and he hasn't stopped moving since!! Loves my bladder too...I know its hard but just try and be patient..he/she will let you know that they are there soon enough!!


----------



## naria

I'm going to sound stupid but what's anterior??? Cant for the life if me remember what it means.

I know my placenta is at the front 5mm clear of birth canal is what she said at my 13 week scan


----------



## georgebaby1

this is my 2nd and I haven't felt any movement yet x


----------



## Srrme

I felt my third at 15.3 weeks. :thumbup: You'll get there!


----------



## countrymom119

Thanks ladies. It just had me freaked out. I thought for sure since this is our 3rd I would feel her sooner than my boys. At my next appointment I am going to ask about the placenta. I had an anterior placenta with my second ds. I think I felt him around 14-16 weeks.


----------



## Rachelanne26

Anterior means that your placenta is attached to the front of your uterus instead of the back..It kind of cushions the baby kicks...


----------



## SwissMiss

I have anterior (at the front) placenta AGAIN (did also with my son) and I BARELY feel this baby at all yet. Maybe twice a day where I can be sure its lo and not gas! :dohh: 
It's also my third but the placenta placement really does make a difference. I was running to the mw for doppler checks like every 2-3 weeks with Kilian 'cause it was SO different to DD whom I'd felt regularly and convincingly since 14 weeks! :shock: 

Dont' hesitate to get checked often for your own peace of mind - happy mummy = happy baby! :hugs: 
xx


----------



## nat2

hey girls, this is my first and i have a posterior placenta.... im 17w +1 and havent felt anything yet.... am dying to feel something though! Wish she sould hurry up and give me a kick! lol


----------



## Geegee_18

I'm preg with my second and didn't feel anything till about 18-19 wks. So don't worry!


----------



## beccamatty

I know this is a time we just want more connection with our babies especially in the way of kicks and movements.... this is my third, my first I felt gassy bubble movements by about 13 weeks... then 2nd buba was anterior placenta and I didn't feel her kick till about 21 or so weeks, I was very worried but all turned out ok... and now with this pregnancy I am only just feeling kicks and movements but that said they aren't anything like my other babies and I was a little worried but my OB said that ALL babies are different and some just don't move as much as others... be assured, there will be a time when you will not only feel your baby but you will see an elbow stick out or be able to feel a bottom just under your ribs and feet messing with your cervix etc... its hard and we all want this to go quickly but it just takes time... when I forge about it is when I feel the most :) hope this helps a little


----------



## wavescrash

Third baby as well and no movements yet either. I didn't feel my first until like 19 weeks but my second, I felt around 14 or 15 weeks so I was hoping for the same, if not earlier this time. So far no luck.


----------

